# Netzwerkkabel angeblich kaputt



## suntrop (11. April 2002)

Hi, ich habe ein Problem mit meinem DSL Internet Zugang.
Undzwar habe gehe ich mit 1und1 DSL ins Internet, aber
leider habe ich damit oft ein Problem.
Der PC gibt an das ein Netzwerkkabel nicht richtig angeschlossen ist
und somit wird die Verbindung getrennt. Außerdem ist die Verbindung
schon vorher schon so langsam wie ein 28K Modem.

Ich weiß aber genau das alle Kabel richtig dran sind.


Kann da vielleicht auch ein Problem bei 1und1 sein,
oder was könnte es noch sein?


----------



## dPo2000 (24. April 2002)

das kann durchaus am kabel liegen - schließ
doch einfach mal ein anderes kabel (freund
o.ä.) an... wenn es dann keine probleme
gibt hast du das kabel schonmal ausgeschlossen.



MfG
dPo


----------

